# Borzoi ( and a dobie pup) snow play..



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

_Fun day yesterday! _
_"Guard dog and the Lamb.." lol _
_







_
_"Full Speed Ahead" for little Stella- at a little over 6 months, she really had to work with this deep snow to keep up.._
_







_
_"Having a ball! " Oh yea- pure joy this snow stuff..._
_







_
_ ( the Doberman is my step sons and here for training for a bit..) _


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

_Continued.. 
" Race ya..." _
_







_

_







_

_"WHOA- What is That?" _
_







_
_ Thats all for now.. _


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Having fun in the show, how adorable. Both the Borzoi and the doberman look like prancing horses!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Tahla9999 said:


> Having fun in the show, how adorable. Both the Borzoi and the doberman look like prancing horses!


 More like stampeding running horses...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the pictures and expressions on their faces. Your borzoi are just gorgeous.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwwww Thank you.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like they had great fun!


----------

